# when the govt says you dont need to own an AR-15,thats when you need to own an AR-15



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

with obumer talking more gun control again,and he says he will use his executive privilege to push it through, plus the dems saying they will tell us what types of guns we can own

i decided that when the government tells me i dont need to own an AR-15

thats exactly the time i NEED to own an AR-15

so i went and bought another one

i had been looking at all the differant brands and calibers

was thinking of getting a .308,but then i would have to stock pile a whole different type of ammo

so i decided i would stick to another .223/5.56

then it came down to which brand.

i went to the local gun shops and checked out a wide variety of brands

every thing from DPMS,SIG SAUER,COLT,SMITH &WESSON,ROCK RIVER ARMS,DANIEL DEFENSE etc.,you get the idea

once i took price and fit and finish into consideration

i opted for a RRA Elite Operator 2

this is the tightest upper/lower i have yet seen on an AR

a lot tighter than the DPMS and COLT that i currently own









i had a burris 3x scope added to it right away

now i have to get it to the range to get it sighted in and see what ammo it likes to eat

like i said

when the government says you dont need to own an AR-15,thats when you really need to own an AR-15

or three :wink:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet rifle Tim... Who said we don't need to own one? I know a guy who convinced me to buy one ????...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to think ! I've been looking at building another one myself.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You got that right Tim. You don't need to own "one", you need to own three! Congratulation on the new family member.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks guys

im hoping to get to the range this weekend

my brother just added scopes to two of his shotguns for deer hunting,just waiting for him to call me so we can get to the range

im stoked to shoot this weapon,they gaurantee 1" moa at 100 yds,with no break in needed for the barrel as it comes lapped from the factory

now i need to save up for one more,then every member of my house hold will have one to use if and when the SHTF. i already have enough hands guns for each of us.

plus a whole bunch of ammo set aside for each weapon.

will post pics of how it shoots if i get to the range this weekend


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking rig for sure, congrats..


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the new rifle, I also have been thinking of getting another one.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Should be fun. Looks like you beat the mad rush this time around.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup, this time i was smart and seen the writing on the wall

but with obummers track record that isnt a hard thing to do


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

You'll love that RRA. That's the AR I have. You have me thinking I need another now. Hmmmmm.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ah heck i still think i need another one lol

its like i tell people

AR-15'S are like ammo, you can never have enough


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Tuffdaddy said:


> You'll love that RRA. That's the AR I have. You have me thinking I need another now. Hmmmmm.


I live less than 2 miles from RRA as the crow flies. One of these days I'll have to stop in for a rifle. The upper for my current build will probably be assembled from parts, though we'll see what I decide when my gear fund is back up to actionable levels.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Before he enter on the Execution of his Office, he shall take the following Oath or Affirmation:-"I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and will to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States."

I reckon he failed this part seeing that our guns fall into the second amendment


----------

